# osaka 700



## gr8nguyen1 (May 18, 2009)

anyone own an Osaka 260 aquarium set. its adveritised as being a complete set up. 75g seemless and rimless. with filters and stand and everything. i googled it and it looks pretty sharp. anyways the reason i'm asking is bc a lfs thats going out of business is selling it for around $500. that sounds like a good deal. online most places are selling it for $1000. but i want to know how others who own one feel about it.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

I would take it. The lighting on that thing is pretty good.


----------

